# Tragic Strikes again



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

hello everyone, this morning my barn burned to the ground .. i lost all of my goats .. i want to thank everyone for all their help and advice .. i probably will not continue with the farm now ..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh No! I am so sorry :hug: 

Prayers are with you to help you cope with this tragedy :hug:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh.... I am so sorry...I wish I could give you a big hug right now... :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: I will pray for a fast healing of your heart.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Becky. I hope all your people around there will help you get through this, and when you begin to heal you will be happy with whatever you decided to do. 

Jan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this! How awful!  I pray that you may be comforted. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY!!  you have been through the ringer in the past year I am SO SO sorry :hug: :hug: 

If there is anything we can do please let us know. Im just over the bridge from you in NJ 

Praying for you ray: :tears:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Aww, Becky,, It saddens the heart to hear your news,, please know my prayers go out to you and yours... I don't post often here but had to let you know,, I care,, O.K. :sigh: gentle hugs,, :hug:
Betty


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I am Sooooooooo sorry for your loss. That is just plain aweful. Please let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to heat this. My prayers are with you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am soooo sooo very sorry  My heart goes out to you and your lost goaties. I can not even imagine how awful this is. Many thoughts and prayers going out your way.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm praying for you right now! :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this! Any idea of how it happened?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG how sad. My prayers are with you and your family and all your goaties that crossed over. I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

What a terrible tragedy...I'm sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, no! I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. ray: Praying for you for comfort and sending hugs too. :hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry ...that is very devastating....  Prayers... sent your way..... ray: :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh no.....   that is so scary! I am so sorry this has happened to you, after all the things that have happened.
So so sorry
Prayers and Hugs sent your way
:hug:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

God Becky, I am so sorry to hear such sad news. 
Caryn


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh no......what a terrible thing to happen. I am so sad to hear this. I hope you heal quickly and have lots of support.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!!

I cant believe that happened...

Im really sorry


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

:hug: This is so sad, my thoughts and prayers are with you. :mecry:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow! That is terrible! I am so, so, so sorry! Perhaps it is time to start anew? I know you have had a lot of troubles, and it is very hard right now. Maybe a change of breed and a fresh start? Or perhaps you should take up a new hobby that you have always wanted to try and that makes you feel happy. Go get yourself a spa day! You really deserve one!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lifting you in prayers and hugs to you.....I am so very sorry, I can't even begin to imagine what your going through.....please know that so many will be praying for you.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for the loss of your animals and your barn. My neighbors barn burnt down two yrs. ago and she lost 22 goats and 10 does where bred. It was the most aweful thing. So I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i have no idea what to say.  how absolutely horrible! i'm so sorry you've had so many hard things.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So sorry...


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

We wish there were something better we could say, but there isn't. We're terribly, terribly sorry.  We feel awful for you and your goaties. You're in all of our thoughts and ray:. :mecry:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I know that you are felling numb right now...(this happened to me 5 years ago)
It takes time to look at your life and decide what direction God wants you to go next.
There is a plan..and we are all praying for you Dear. ray:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all for your support .. it means so much to me .. friends and family just don't understand how I felt about my goats .. right now the plan is to make sure we have shelter for my two horses .. then to start cleaning up the barn area and bury all the goats .. we couldn't do it yesterday because of the weather and the barn area was still too hot with all the hay .. I'm hoping that the insurance company will work with me but with my luck lately I'm not expecting much .. thanks again everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Praying all goes better then expected with the insurance company. 

Lots of :hug: and support while you go through the painful process these next couple days. 

If you just need a shoulder to cry on we are here :hugs:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through. :grouphug:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the fire...know that there are a LOT of people thinking of you. Hang in there, do something great for YOU, and know that things will get better eventually. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
-Becky


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thank you all for your support .. it means so much to me


 You are so welcome.... I pray.... that the insurance does help out ....keep your head up and with prayer...things can happen for you..... :hug: ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone I work with just went throught his same thing. The insurance company did come through, although it was a pretty long process. Now that everything is said and done they have a BIG BEAUTIFUL new barn! I'll just keep praying that this is a new start for you, and good things are to come! ray:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine what you must be going through. Just know that we all are here for you!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so sorry, what a tragic thing to happen. I hope that the insurance company does come through for you.


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you again for all the support .. I'm still wrestling with whether or not to get goats again .. I'm not sure if I have the emotional stamina to start over .. my husband thinks I should and so does our really good friends that have been helping us through all of this ..


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

If you do get some more I think you should kinda take it easy at first and maybe only get a couple... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I know it hurts  But I agree, give yourself some time, and when you think your ready, get a pair and see how it goes. You never know...they could heal your broken heart


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Take the time to mourn and process you will know what is right for you in time. I am so glad you have support of others in this difficult time :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't been through anything like you have, but I lost one of my wethers early Dec.....my 4 wethers are pretty much my life now that we are empty nesters.....right after losing Murphy, I was soooooo devastated that I didn't think I wanted to keep the other 3 boys.....I kept asking myself what did I do wrong? But I let myself grieve for a few of weeks.....I am now glad I didn't make any hasty moves and get rid of my other 3 boys. I still miss Murphy so very much, but the pain has lessen. There are things that happen in life that we just never will understand, but life happens and we have to roll with it.......take your time and don't let anyone push you one way or another and in time you will know what you really want to do....hugs to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are here for you... :hug: :grouphug: 

that was a tragedy....and you need time.. to heal....I can't even imagine....but...it is devastating..... take your time... and be sure... you are ready for goats again.... I'd do what Paige(milkmaid10) said ...just start out with a few...and see how you feel about it..... Again ....I am so sorry....


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

today has been a rough day .. the insurance adjuster came yesterday .. we will be getting the policy limit for the barn and hopefully some extra for clean up .. but only half of the contents are covered due to my policy .. so anything that can be deemed personal will be covered but feeders etc will not be covered .. this includes my electric fencer .. at this point I'm leaning toward getting goats again ..


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm glad your leaning toward getting goats again! I'm sure if you get any new ones they will HELP compensate for the losses you have taken. Special ones are hard to replace but I'm sure you will feel much better if you start over. If I were you I would get a bottle baby, granted you have time to feed it, and make it attached to you. I think that would make you feel better! :hug: We will help you get through this! :wave:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Becky, I wish I could say something to make you feel better but there are no words for all that you have gone through.

I just pray that the good lord will lead you in the right direction for you. I could not even imagine what you are feeling or anything.

I know what ever you decide to do is what is best. I will sure be lifting you up in prayer and I hope something great comes from this.

God bless you. :hug: :hug: 

Do they know what caused the fire?


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

sweetgoats - the fire chief said it was electrical and possible it could have been the water tank heater but we don't know for sure. Thank you for your well wishes we could really use all that we can get.


----------

